
LLCs vs. C Corps - anacleto
https://stripe.com/atlas/guides/llc-vs-c-corp
======
foobarbazetc
This article lacks state-specific advice.

If you have a California HQ or nexus a S Corp is usuallly better tax wise than
a LLC. Talk to a lawyer/accountant.

